# Truth About Vaping - Episode 2



## kimbo (29/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

Already been posted here mate http://www.ecigssa.co.za/truth-about-vaping-episode-2-the-nicotine-misconception.t11184/#post-218292


----------



## kimbo (29/6/15)

zadiac said:


> Already been posted here mate http://www.ecigssa.co.za/truth-about-vaping-episode-2-the-nicotine-misconception.t11184/#post-218292


Missed that one 

Thx


----------

